

The 3 Biggest Emotions From Quitting My Day Job To Work On My Startup - timjahn
http://matchist.com/blog/3-biggest-emotions-from-quitting-my-day-job-to-work-on-my-startup/

======
beat
Looking forward to that day myself! When you're grown up and married, a
startup is a different problem altogether. There's a kind of negotiation with
the spouse (mine anyway)... she agrees to let me do this, I agree to do it in
a way that causes minimum financial disruption. That basically means I don't
get to quit the dayjob (that I loathe more every day) until I'm generating a
functional income.

The need for a financial transition led to a pivot from bootstrapping to
seeking funding, and the realities of seeking funding in my limited bandwidth
led to a pivot back to bootstrapping, with a greatly scaled-back scope. I
think I'm in a much better place now, with achievable goals. But it's hard...
in practice, I'm getting about 1/3 the productivity of working full time, at
best.

~~~
timjahn
I hear where you're coming from. Definitely a totally different game when you
start throwing in families and financial obligations.

